# CaffeSi (Corallo)



## Hornet's Nest (Oct 29, 2017)

OK it's not where most people buy there beans but I like Italian coffee and bought a 1kg bag of CaffeSi (60% Arabica 40% Robusta) from TK Max (£9.99) - great chocolate like taste and it produces a lovely crema. HIGHLY recommended.


----------

